# Zuma



## saltydog1102 (Jan 25, 2004)

Does anyone know what the PHRF rating is for a ZUMA? Have searched and found nothing. I realize it is probably not a boat you would think of competing in, but it is what I''ve got. Thanks


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

ZUMA is usually raced under USSailing ''Portsmouth'' Handicap system @ 103
http://www.ussailing.org/portsmouth/pyindex.htm follow links numbers, etc.


----------

